# New Vivarium from NE Herpetoculture



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Brand new tank... Just waiting on the leucs!:








































Plants in cage: Dwarf Baby's Tears, Neoregelia Ampullacea, Cryptanthus Sp., Jobe's Tears, Peperomia Venezuela @2, Peperomia Isabella, Peperomia Obtusifolia Veriegata, Selagirella Frosty, Lemon Button Fern, Rex Begonia Black Wing, Peperomia Watermelon, Begonia Thelmae, Tillandsia Myosura, Tillandsia Tenuifolin Amethyst, Tillandsia Albertiana, Moss (P.S. - This is an interpretation of Mike's handwriting and not based on my lacking knowledge! lol)


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Check out this. Frog enjoying his new digs!


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Whops for some reason its giving me wrong photo lets try again.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

here are some other pics of the frogs.



















PS also the plants are taking off like crazy all broms have pups coming off and moss has new growth. Cage is looking great!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats.. It looks great, bet your Leucs are in heaven lol..


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice!

Adam


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great looking tank and beautiful frog. Grats


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

how many do you have in there?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

your banded leuc looks BIG! and very nice. how old is it?


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Iv been told they are half grown. Picked them up at Black Jungle as they are in my backyard living in MA. I am new to frogs so if you feel they look older do tell. Im excited to hear them call.

PS. there are 3 in tank. If into electronic music turntableism names are Q bert, Diplo, Shadow.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice! NE Herp did a great job, as always! 

The Luecs look great. They're one of my favorites.


----------

